# Not framed per approved prints



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not one part of this house was framed per the approved prints.  The framer decided that he did not like the drawings and framed his way.  The only thing followed was the floor plan.  See any issues here?

This is not the first time I have posted a problem such as this that we have found


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll bet a dollar to a donut, you can't make him tear it out; and put it back per plans.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Feb 1, 2011)

And it continued in other parts of the house:


----------



## beach (Feb 1, 2011)

Plans are just a guideline.......


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceiling joists are running the wrong direction to provide a tie to keep walls from spreading. Also, can't tell for sure, but 2x6 ceiling joists at 16" o.c. appear to be overspanned by at least 21".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't they sell trusses in Pa? Sure would eliminate a lot of your problems.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 1, 2011)

All I see is superb gable end wall bracing.  What?

Oh, they gotta double up on the trimmer joists.


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> they gotta double up on the trimmer joists


Hard to say for sure.

R802.9 Framing of Openings:

When the header joist span does not exceed 4 feet, the header joist may be a single member the same size as the ceiling joist or rafter. Single trimmer joists may be used to carry a single header joist that is located within 3 feet (914 mm) of the trimmer joist bearing.


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2011)

you have attic access framed out, what else is there? probably isn,t a footing or beam under the bearing wall created by the change of direction in the ceiling joist run. i like the truss idea too!


----------



## FredK (Feb 1, 2011)

Where's the owner in all this?  Then where's the engineer?


----------



## TimNY (Feb 1, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Hard to say for sure.R802.9 Framing of Openings:
> 
> When the header joist span does not exceed 4 feet, the header joist may be a single member the same size as the ceiling joist or rafter. Single trimmer joists may be used to carry a single header joist that is located within 3 feet (914 mm) of the trimmer joist bearing.


Well, that would depend of if they were talking about a single header joist, or a single header joist.  I've always interpreted it as a single header joist.


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 2, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Not one part of this house was framed per the approved prints.


Are you saying you have a copy of the approved plans?

Around here the inspectors don't even look at the plans. They just make it up as they go.


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 2, 2011)

Same here GH. A floorplan, and a plot plan is all that is required on one & two family residential.


----------



## Mule (Feb 2, 2011)

What are all of those metal ducts for at the end wall of the LR?


----------



## bgingras (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow...that's all i have to say....just wow....hmmm...yep, just wow. This is one of those things that causes me to bit my tongue on an inspection...no easy fix here without an engineer or tear it out and do it over again....yep, wow.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2011)

Have them provide new plans reflecting all the changes and details....Prior to framing signoff

New plancheck fees


----------



## TimNY (Feb 2, 2011)

They could just install rafter ties above the ceiling joists.  I don't think that would require any engineering, provided the rafter sizing meets the table.

Or, engineer a beam under the ridge board.

Not an insurmountable problem.. just a PITA.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't that a strongback mid span of the ceiling joists to reduce the span, and haven't we had this discussion exactly in another thread?


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 2, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Isn't that a strongback mid span of the ceiling joists to reduce the span, and haven't we had this discussion exactly in another thread?


?????????????????????Link


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Isn't that a strongback mid span of the ceiling joists to reduce the span, and haven't we had this discussion exactly in another thread?


Looks like a member for *wire *attachment and support, not a strongback


----------



## Yankee (Feb 3, 2011)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> ?????????????????????Link


http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?2710-Lateral-restraint-on-load-bearing-gable-walls/page3

Actually yes I do think that is not a strongback


----------



## Mule (Feb 4, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> Actually yes I do think that is not a strongback


That sounds weird!


----------



## Jobsaver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is what we call a stongback. It serves to provide lateral resistance to keep the joists from rolling, and stiffens the ceiling, but is not a structural beam and will not increase the span of the ceiling joists.


----------

